# Treating Tri-Tip like a Brisket flat????



## codysimon (Feb 15, 2017)

Hey everyone, 

I am no stranger to Tri-Tip, but I have never taken it beyond medium-rare, and was wondering what happens if you take it to brisket temperatures (190-210)?  I am wondering because my local grocery store has them on sale ($4.69/lb) with the fat cap still intact.  I was thinking of putting them on the smoker at 250 and letting it ride for a while with just a basic SPOG rub.

I have done chili with Tri-Tip so I know that long braises work, but I'm not sure what the smoking will do.  Has anyone tried this before?  If so, what was the result.

Either way, I will post my experiment.

Cheers


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 15, 2017)

I haven't tried it on purpose. I have neglected one and took it to 180 because I wasn't paying attention and it was some of the worst dry meat that I have ever had. You need to remember that brisket has alot more fat content in the muscle itself and this is what keeps its moist at higher temps. Also brisket has more connective tissue that needs to be broken down and this is another reason for cooking it to a higher temp.

Sadly I think you will destroy a piece of beautiful tritip with this experiment IMO.


----------



## codysimon (Feb 15, 2017)

That is what I was thinking, I know that it is a lot leaner than the brisket.  I was just hoping that some kind of magic would happen at 200 and I would have invented the next big thing.  

Thanks for the info


----------



## tampaboston (Jul 24, 2017)

codysimon said:


> That is what I was thinking, I know that it is a lot leaner than the brisket.  I was just hoping that some kind of magic would happen at 200 and I would have invented the next big thing.
> 
> Thanks for the info



I know I'm a little late but I've smoked several per my cousin's suggestion, I smoked it like a brisket aiming for 195 internal temp. I was a little nervous as most reads say never smoke over 150 internal temp. I put a basic salt, pepper, paprika, garlic, onion and cayenne rub on it. I smoked it for 2 hrs with mesquite, at 225. Then I foil wrapped it with a little beef broth and put it back on until it hit internal temp of 190ish (2 or 2.5 hrs).
I have to say it came out great. It wasn't dry but it could have been more moist. I probably should have wrapped it after 1.5 hrs and it would have been more moist. It was very tender and had tons of flavor. It tasted like a brisket but more flavor. It pulled apart but not as easy as a brisket but close. The kicker is it was on 4.5 hr smoke unlike brisket. 













IMG_5562.JPG



__ tampaboston
__ Jul 24, 2017


















IMG_5563.JPG



__ tampaboston
__ Jul 24, 2017


----------



## cksteele (Jul 24, 2017)

i cook tri tip like i cook steak after all its from the bottom of the sirloin. id never cook it like a brisket its  very lean almost like a eye of the round   you can experiment..  but the best way to cook it is to medium-medium rare   it will be super tender and moist


----------



## tampaboston (Jul 24, 2017)

codysimon said:


> That is what I was thinking, I know that it is a lot leaner than the brisket.  I was just hoping that some kind of magic would happen at 200 and I would have invented the next big thing.
> 
> Thanks for the info


Hey codysimon, below are a couple of links for videos talking about smoking tri-tip like a brisket.





I think you will really like it if you smoke it like a brisket.  Just some info for the future.


----------



## jnorth (Jun 24, 2018)

I did this last night, wrapped it in a foil pan with stock at ~150 then took it to 195, turned out fantastic.


----------



## RPatrick (Sep 11, 2018)

So I'm new to cooking and grilling, and just completed my first attempt at smoking using a Weber Genesis II with NG.  I bought those smoke cans that fit between the flavorizing bars and used hickory chips that I soaked for 48 hours (too long i think).  I put the two smoke can things on each side of the center flavorize bar on the lowest heat setting which got the temp up to around 275*.  I cooked a tri tip and a brisket together on the top back part of the grill.  Left it for 3 hours and checked the temp of the brisket which was 188*, and the tri tip was just above 180* also.  I thought I ruined one of the meats, but they actually both came out really good.  I was surprised, thinking holy isht they came out great!  I think next time I do it, I will check the tri tip at 2 hours to see if its at or near 135* for that perfect med rare...


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 11, 2018)

Tri tip is a chameleon depending on your final internal temp. . At 135F, it tastes like steak. At 160F, more like well done roast beef. At 190F, brisket.


----------

